# "playing the fields"



## zazabelle

How about "playing the fields", what does it really mean?!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
I found : 
*play the field* : to have many romantic or sexual relationships. _She's not interested in marriage at this stage, so she's quite happy to play the field._
Hope it helps!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

zazabelle said:
			
		

> How about "playing the fields", what does it really mean?!


Which context? Sports?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I found :
> *play the field* : to have many romantic or sexual relationships. _She's not interested in marriage at this stage, so she's quite happy to play the field._
> Hope it helps!


Sporty, too!


----------



## LV4-26

It isn't restricted to relationship. It can also refer to an activity. Another possible definition is _avoid exclusive attachment to one person or activity.

_Now I too have a question to our English speaking friends. Suppose you want to do some odd  jobs in order to gain experience in different areas before getting a steady one. Could you say _I'm going to play the field for a while_?


----------



## Benjy

mmm i don't knw about that one. i have never myself used playing the field outside of the relationship context. i would definitely understand what was intended in your example sentence though. this might be more a reflection on me than on currrent usage though


----------



## zazabelle

Thanks for "playing the fields" Karine!!


----------



## superjules

never heard it used other than w. relationships. Remember: 'Play the field". Playing in the fields would be more like 'Jouer dans les champs"(?)
But, LV4 or Zazabelle how would you say it in french?
bye
sj


----------



## LV4-26

superjules said:
			
		

> never heard it used other than w. relationships.





			
				Benjy said:
			
		

> i have never myself used playing the field outside of the relationship context


 Thanks, Benjy and superjules. Well, my Concise Oxford being 16 years old, the "activity" usage may have disappeared in the meantime. 





> But, LV4 or Zazabelle how would you say it in french?


 Nothing good comes to my mind. We do say "faire ses/des expériences" in a fairly close sense but I'm not really satisfied with it. "se disperser" would match both usages but it's too negative. I'm going to think about it.


----------



## LV4-26

WR dictionary gives : _jouer sur plusieurs tableaux,_ which is quite good.
I also like _ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier._ Only it's a bit long.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

superjules said:
			
		

> never heard it used other than w. relationships. Remember: 'Play the field". Playing in the fields would be more like 'Jouer dans les champs"(?)
> But, LV4 or Zazabelle how would you say it in french?
> bye
> sj


batifoler dans les champs ?


----------



## superjules

Thank you, KaRiNe and LV4 for clarifying this.
 Of course, and that could be the source of Zazabelle's confusion, one could be playing in the fields wihile playing the field. Depending on the fields, that could be a very satisfying experience. A nice meadow comes to mind, maybe in  the Auvernge, dans le printemps, on a sunday afternoon....Wish I was there already
bye
sj


----------



## edwingill

the expression is to play the field =sortir avec tout le monde. ihave never heard of the expression with field in the plural


----------



## Curmud

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> It isn't restricted to relationship. It can also refer to an activity. Another possible definition is _avoid exclusive attachment to one person or activity._
> 
> Now I too have a question to our English speaking friends. Suppose you want to do some odd jobs in order to gain experience in different areas before getting a steady one. Could you say _I'm going to play the field for a while_?


 
I've never heard it used other than in reference to a variety of relationships or contacts. Regarding the odd jobs while gaining experience I would more likely use "testing the water".


----------



## danielle_davout

elle papillonne ?

J'aurais dit pour un homme, 
pour rester dans le bucolique:

Point question de mariage, pour l'heure
il préfère papillonner de fleur en fleur.


----------



## MarcB

playing the field (singular) even 16 years ago or more. I have only heard the relationship angle.
_ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier= don't put all your eggs in one basket. a common English saying can be for anything._
_references with fields could be sports related, I have just never heard it in that expression._


----------



## danielle_davout

MarcB said:
			
		

> ]ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier= don't put all your eggs in one basket. a common English saying can be for anything.


comment dire,..., dans un contexte non sportif, 
nous avons une autre expression en français
grossière (et pourtant je la connais !)
mettre la main au panier

Je prends le risque de paraître avoir l'esprit mal tourné, pour vous l'évitez.
cependant
pour couper court à toute allégation:
Jupon garni de baleines, qui soutenait la robe des femmes.  
-Julie : Il trouve le panier ridicule, incommode, Et pour cet ornement il marque tant d'horreur....,
- Lisette : Convenez que le vôtre est d'une riche ampleur : Je ne m'étonne pas qu'il lui choque la vue, Philippe Néricault DESTOUCHES  (1680-1754)
et je vous laisse le soin de traduire "mettre la main au panier" dans votre propre langue/langage


----------



## LV4-26

MarcB said:
			
		

> playing the field (singular) even 16 years ago or more. I have only heard the relationship angle.
> _ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier= don't put all your eggs in one basket. a common English saying can be for anything._


Right. So there are two reasons for not using _ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs..._
1. a more direct equivalent exists in English
2. its usage is much more general

1. _could_ stop me from using it. But 2, not necessarily, if I can't find anything better. Agreed, _ne pas mettre tous ses oeufs dans le même panier _works for anything. But it *also* works and is perfectly understood in a relationship context.

Is it just me or are we failing to emphasize the "_avoid exclusive attachment_" angle in our translations? _Batifoler_, _papillonner_ are all fine but I miss the "test/trial" notion. Or am I just imagining it and assigning a too restrictive meaning to the expression ? 
To be honest, I have that doubt because of this definition in the Urban dictionary


> To search for something out of a selection of alternatives


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"C'est un coeur d'artichaut!"
Hope it helps!


----------



## danielle_davout

les artichauts ont le coeur tendre, il  n'est pas ici question d'Amour mais de jeux !


----------



## danielle_davout

Dans la série "Connaissons nos proverbes":

Elle ne veut pas d'un "bon nid" : pour elle
*À chaque oiseau son nid est beau*.


Littré:
Un bon nid, un bon établissement:
Il a épousé une veuve fort riche, il a trouvé là un bon nid.

À chaque oiseau son nid est beau:
c'est-à-dire chacun trouve sa maison, sa propriété belle.


----------



## Cath.S.

Les artichauts ont le coeur tendre, certes, mais également poilu. 

J'aimais bien la proposition de Jean-Michel (message n°9) lorsqu'il parlait en termes d_'expériences._

_Multiplier les expériences, multiplier les conquêtes_ ?

Le _papilllonner_ de Danielle est bien aussi. 

Beaucoup plus terre à terre :
_couchailler, coucher à droite à gauche._


----------



## Cavatine

"Se faire rouler dans la paille par n'importe qui" ?

Juste pour garder l'atmosphère "champêtre" que peut inspirer le terme fields...


----------



## danielle_davout

Cavatine said:
			
		

> "Se faire rouler dans la paille par n'importe qui" ?
> 
> Juste pour garder l'atmosphère "champêtre" que peut inspirer le terme fields...



*rouler avec *n'importe qui, les choses changent mon ami !
Replacez-vous dans le contexte ! 
elle refuse un mari


----------



## danielle_davout

on attribue souvent à  celle qui devint Mme Pompadour les paroles de "Nous n'irons plus au bois".
Elle se serait refusé à tromper son "gros benêt" de mari afin de mieux se réserver pour le roi (Louis XV).

une fois les lauriers coupés, la belle pourra danser ...

je propose "donc"


Pas de benêt de mari, tant que le bois est fleuri !


----------



## Cath.S.

Bonne idée, mais alors je dirais plutôt_ rouler dans la paille avec n'importe qui,_ parce que la tournure que tu as employée me rappelle trop _se faire rouler dans la farine._

_À la reflexion, j'ai une petite objection : _on peut avoir plus d'un partenaire sans pour autant être la Marie (ou le Jean, halte au sexisme ! )-couche-toi-là qu'évoque le _n'importe qui_ de ton expression.


----------



## Cavatine

egueule said:
			
		

> Bonne idée, mais alors je dirais plutôt_ rouler dans la paille avec n'importe qui,_ parce que la tournure que tu as employée me rappelle trop _se faire rouler dans la farine._
> 
> _À la reflexion, j'ai une petite objection : _on peut avoir plus d'un partenaire sans pour autant être la Marie (ou le Jean, halte au sexisme ! )-couche-toi-là qu'évoque le _n'importe qui_ de ton expression.


 
Certes, certes, avec une réputation comme cela il ou elle ne pourra plus montrer patte blanche après s'être roulé(e) dans la farine


----------



## superjules

Danielle,
Me plait ton po'eme 'bucolique'.
Point question=point d'interrogation?
mb
sj


----------



## superjules

LV4-JM,
Maybe 'papillonner, batifouler' are not perfect, although they seem to cover some aspects. 
On the other hand, it seems to me that 'Play the field' is fairly neutral, doesnt give me much of a specific motivation for the behavior(although pleasure w/o responsibility can often be suspected). Notions of 'trial' etc. would seem to indicate some long-range purpose to me.  How about if you 'play the field' out of vengance? 
       What do others think?
bye
sj


----------



## danielle_davout

superjules said:
			
		

> Danielle,
> Me plait ton po'eme 'bucolique'.
> Point question=point d'interrogation?
> mb
> sj



dans Point question de mariage
"point" est une forme vieillie de "pas"
"?"  est un point d'interrogation
Point d'interrogation, point de problème !
(ici point = pas)

et je ne suis pas sûre justement que la "demoiselle" se pose beaucoup de questions.. sans parler de la question de mari !


----------

